# A new wig I made for "Romeo and Juliet"



## aeni (Feb 16, 2007)

ATTN - Newer pictures at bottom!



Here's a wig I had to make for class credits for the Arizona Repetory Theatre's production of Romeo and Juliet.  It's an AMAZING spectacle thus far - the design theme is Victorian Gothic.  This is for Lady Capulet (Juliet's mother who has more stage time than Montague).

There is a millinery wire cage in there 6" tall and 13" around.  It is going to be a fall - which means it'll cover the crown to the nape of the head only.  Then a black veil will cover or be inserted into the seam every night.  I've included the original costume design too (I didn't do it - the show designer did).


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 16, 2007)

Eek! It's not real is it?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow that looks hard to do.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 16, 2007)

What a great talent you have!
PS: Thanks for the aside. I never knew what "a fall" was, though I've heard the term before.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow that's amazing!  Great job!  It must have taken you ages!!


----------



## aeni (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Eek! It's not real is it?_

 
No.  Human hair wigs are expensive as hell.  $700-2K.  We use human hair to make beards and such though.


----------



## aeni (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_wow that's amazing!  Great job!  It must have taken you ages!!_

 
Overall it took me 2 days in a 9-5 setting.  It was a mess when I got it, had to condition it, brush it out, make the cage, sew it in, get the braids done, etc etc.  I'll get more photos on Monday though on the actress.

Sad thing is, the designer may not like it when he sees it on her and have me rearrange it, make a smaller cage, or do a different fall.


----------



## jenii (Feb 17, 2007)

YOU MADE THAT??? That's amazing!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

Amazing talent.


----------



## aeni (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh dears - just like I predicted.  This wig was too big.

So here's what it looks like without the cage in it!

























And what it looks like on me.













I like this version soooo much better!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 20, 2007)

dang thats cool !........... girl u got skills!


----------



## aeni (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's another - Lady Montague.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 26, 2007)

These look great! The second is definitely a synthetic fiber, but is the first as well? I know they're more common, but I really find that working with synthetic fiber wigs a pain, particularly in setting curls. Did you add additional hair in the first, or is it all just the wig? I'd think you'd need to pad it up a bit with rats unless it's a particularly long wig. I'd love to see the wigs on the actresses with the complete costume!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice!  You are very talented...


----------



## aeni (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_These look great! The second is definitely a synthetic fiber, but is the first as well? I know they're more common, but I really find that working with synthetic fiber wigs a pain, particularly in setting curls. Did you add additional hair in the first, or is it all just the wig? I'd think you'd need to pad it up a bit with rats unless it's a particularly long wig. I'd love to see the wigs on the actresses with the complete costume!_

 
Both are synthetic and in need of a cut for whatever show they'll be used for next.  Or not...

In the Montague's 1st version I made a wire cage and piled the hair around it.  2nd version, cage was removed and I threw in a rat made of extra loose hair from when I brushed it out the first time.   The braid in both versions is an extra loose piece I found and cleaned up.

I'm thinking if I ever have the time, I'm going to make a video tutorial to put on YouTube on how to set and style synthetic wigs and maybe even ventilating.  I've never had to set a human hair wig, but I like the time and "permanency" from synthetics.  I can tell you more of the process I learned if you want here.

And photocall is this coming Sunday, so there will be pictures then.  Capulet's wig has a pretty hat on, but I'm told she has a high collar so you can't see the bun.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 27, 2007)

I prefer human.  Although synthetic fibers are getting more and more realistic, human still looks better.  And if set well and maintained properly, they will hold up just as long as synthetics.  Plus you can touch them up with curling irons and you don't have to drag out the steamer...

As for size, most styles on wigs end up too big on the first go around.  I have been fighting that all year...  I had to do a Kelly Ripa likeness and the wig was HUGE - and I didn't even set it, I flatironed it!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Both are synthetic and in need of a cut for whatever show they'll be used for next.  Or not...

In the Montague's 1st version I made a wire cage and piled the hair around it.  2nd version, cage was removed and I threw in a rat made of extra loose hair from when I brushed it out the first time.   The braid in both versions is an extra loose piece I found and cleaned up.

I'm thinking if I ever have the time, I'm going to make a video tutorial to put on YouTube on how to set and style synthetic wigs and maybe even ventilating.  I've never had to set a human hair wig, but I like the time and "permanency" from synthetics.  I can tell you more of the process I learned if you want here.

And photocall is this coming Sunday, so there will be pictures then.  Capulet's wig has a pretty hat on, but I'm told she has a high collar so you can't see the bun._

 
I'm looking forward to seeing the images from photo call. Our photo call is always near the tail end of the run, and so things have a tendancy to be a bit shabby sometimes. I do my best to keep the hair goods kept up for the duration, but sometimes things happen as I'm sure you know.

Who is your designer for this show? I like their rendering style. 

Incidentally, your remark about youtube tutorials reminded me of this site: http://www.makeup-fx.com/webshop/wig_care.html


----------



## aeni (Feb 27, 2007)

Patrick Holt's the designer.  He normally does a lot of Shakespeare productions and also did Rocky Horror last year.

We had media call before the show started - maybe a week before Tech  Rehearsals.  Good thing the set's been finished.  And yeah, the musicals take the highest toll.  Some of the actors are really terrible with wigs that we'll need to reset them 4 times during the run.  But since then, we just make a double of the wig for the main characters escpecially with vintage 'dos.

(Wait till you see the stripper that was added into the show.  We call her the "Singapore Whore".)

I've never seen that website before.  I can't take a good look at it right now, but I will try later tonight.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 27, 2007)

We do the same thing- media call is generally one of the dress techs, and then photo call is the thursday before we close. I try not to let the actresses take their wigs off themselves if they are elaborately styled, and this helps some, but period pieces where hats are on and off those wigs a million times during the show really takes its toll. I wish I could have spares, but alas we just don't have the stock/budget for that most times. I'm just glad I've not had to do any quickchanges with wigs for a while, those are always the worst.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 28, 2007)

We never allow actors to take off their own wigs.  We also put hats on and off, even tho those fall in to costume world for us.  Quick changes are easier with a sweat band on your wrist for the pins so you arn't digging in an apron or belt in the dark.  also, bite lights.


----------



## aeni (Feb 28, 2007)

And I'm happy I no longer have to do any costume crew work anymore!  I had to assist on a beautiful long blonde ringlet wig for Henry IV pt 2 (for Rumor - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rt%202/101.jpg) in a quick change, but that was it during the show.  Just 10 heads and my computer alone in the wig room.

Now I just get to yell at the freshmen or complain to the wardrobe head whenever I see neglect.  The only thing that bothers me is how nothing is really done about it except a note is made.  Pro theatres must be different though....


----------

